# Has your GP refused you beta levels after BFP



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi All
  I have a BFP HPT, 7 days PT.  I should officially have tested today 21/05. My clinic in Czech rep has requested a Beta HCG level for today.  I ask my GP to do this for me, but he refused   said it was not necessary as HPT was enough. 
He said the lab would not do the test, any one else live in Oxfordshire heard this Jackanory?.  I phoned a Private MW and she was very nicely spoken and told me what a load of  , also said it was understandable that i would want to know if i had Wright HCG No,s for dates of PG.   I phoned The Manor PV HSP, which is all that was briefly suggested to me by GP, they was as much use as a chocolate teapot. 4 days and will only tell GP results. 
I have been on the dog and bone all day trying to get a test done , the MW will do me one for £35 but it needs to be posted, but results in 4 hrs after its received, 30ml journey to see her.  I have called  Oxford JR IVF clinic and found they may do me one as I was under them at one time but   knows how much they will charge me, but I am past caring now.
Where ever you live in U.K please could you post your experience, I will then be armed and dangerous. 
XX
Karen


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

My GP would have done mine however it would have taken 2 weeks to get the results from the NHS,and my clinic ( and I ) needed the result earlier - so I went to a private London lab which cost around £100. I had the results back by phone and fax in 2 hours.  I did have to get a written referral from my overseas clinic but this was done by email.
Your GP perhaps wants to save some money and/or does not understand why this is needed , or is pretending to be obtuse.  Forget him/her and seek a private test as soon as possible, then let the matter go as its not what you need right now.  If you can jump on a coach to London I would recomment The Doctors Laboratory in Wimpole Street- they also do this test on Saturdays.


roze xxx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi,

My GP did the test for me and I got the results back the same day. BUT, I was very lucky. And he said they don't usually do blood tests, just urine tests. It really does depend on your doctor and perhaps the individual PCT. Once again it's a postcode lottery. If he hadn't done this, I would have had to have gone to a private fertility clinic near where I live and had to pay 50 GBP I think.

Good luck!


Kasia


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Roze and all
Thanks for your info.
That NHS blood test time is a lot of old turd as well.  Its a way of putting you off having them done on NHS.  I asked for my STDs as I was short of time, they needed to be done in a week before ET., thats the tale i got 2wks,  MW said i should have gone To STD clinic, why was this not suggested to me.
My 23 yr old DH with C.P had a mini stroke in Feb,  she had to go to the surgery next day for bloods, they marked as urgent and i believe they came back that day or next.  My THS was done last Tuesday, i usually have to phone in a week for results. The next day i called the EPM team to self refer,as instructed 6 1/2 yrs ago as soon as PG, thats another long story.  They wanted me to go to GP for referral back as it had been too long    .  I am a seriously damaged lady    with my experiences of MC and the TLC  I got (not).  I did not want to go back to my GP for referral for fear of being refused on past experiences trying to get a scan in EPG, also on principle, I was told I just had to phone, this was only the only TLC i ever receive after having Handicapped child + 5 MC.
When I mentioned my DR not doing HCG at same time as THS to EPM, they got interested because of thyroid prob, They phoned be back 2hrs later and told me I could attend appt on 04/06 + scan, in mean time they would inform my GP to put up meds based on the results just seen 24hrs.
Story so far of  My ED IVf , and G.P  oppinios please
GP.10/06 Want to do ED TX abroad as lost hope of getting PG as started MNP, not decided which country, looking for cheapest option. Ask GP to put me on HRT to keep womb healthy. ANS NO!! but lets do your HRM levels.   
Called back as THS dodgy, to come back  3mths check again.
08/12 Went to CZ for 1st consol, was not int in HRM levels only THS and Testosterone, Dr wants Medicine prescribed for THS by GP.
01/07 THS redone but comes back In Norm range of 4.9 ( not so in USA its 3) ask GP if this would affect imp or fetus, a reassuring NO!.
02/07 Getting sreaming muscle cramps allover. Go To G.P he ordered bloods.
03/07 Get letter From Surg to see G.P, Thyroid dodgy again back up to 7.9  go to GP told to check again in 3mths. I asked same ? again about THS and IVF again reassured. Had very restless night being urged to go and Google my medial prob.  3 am in morning    OMG, OMG. still birth , brain damage ETC + prob with IVF TX.
Next Day, Email clinic In CZ tell them my levels, email straight back, must get it treated  if GP wont treat go to endocrinologist private.  more money.
That same day got EMG app with a lo-cum DR. ask for meds ,but wanted permmission of my own GP, not granted.!! requested i see Him..
Over weekend gathered all info of nett on dangers of Hypothyroidism. wrote letter to GP with info to study before visit and popped in the letter box, to save time.
A Mon in 03.   Sees GP PM, was not going to treat as had word with Endocrinologist who apparently agreed with him. Prob 100yrs old and he was not IF OB trained. G.P had not read info and only skimped my emails from C.Z clinic. How do I know?, He told me, DR in CZ said she was not encron trained, But for got to read that she would contact Dr who was, who then emailed me telling me I needed TX For Thyroid before EDET as not good for IVF or PG Offered me to see endocrinologest in CZ and get a scan on thyroid if GP was not going to treat.  I did get meds in end but only asking why he wanted to hammer another nail in my coffin

04/07
Blood test o.k but still norm side of high put up meds from 50 to 75mlg told to test in 1 month.
3weeks later told TX was immanent. I needed reassurance that THS was down or just set fire to TX money
Phones GP to ask if i could have test 1 wk early , NO!!, can i put mds up to 100 mgs ,NO!! but i did anyway   1 week before ET.

16/05, asked By Epg c what meds i was on & how much, ans 100mg, said they would tell GP to put up on results seen.

21/05
Visit GP, told he was not going to do HCG ,i had     he had   especially when i told him depression was an illness, like any other that can take you over to the other side i.e cancer,   
Asked me how much i was on , 100mg self meds for 3weeks, so what did he put it up too, you,vie guessed it  100mg  .
Now  he says he has supported me, so I  asked him why then is he was always building brick walls, am i ,was i imagining it  .
Thanks
XX
Karen


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

it is quite easy to change yr GP. see NHS direct

my DH works in NHS finance which involves delaing with GP's. he says a lot have a God complex abecuse they can control your life. there are no NHS rules about hcg tests, i expalined to my GP why i needed to know asap becase this might have meant upping drugs .
he did me 3 hcg's when i got a BFP in feb, all results back in 1-2 days

best wishes

coco


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Co Co 
Thanks for your info,
I finally got a Beta done today at JR, i paid £30, I got  interrogated to why and what i needed it for, i bet they had  conversed with G.P before they agreed to do it, it took them 2 days to sort it infact i know they did because the person arranging it said word for word what he said. If GP had said i can do it for £30 or said I could go to  JR (  I was under them years back) it would have saved a lot of hurt and trouble, I was really angry with him, its a wonder he did not strike me off, I as good as called him a lier, I ask also,  if he would  treat me like this if I had cancer, that really    him off. As I explained  to him (told him through gritted teeth) Depression is an illness that can take peeps to other side, like any illness. ( Sorry if you dont agree, & yes Ive had DB, DBL, and a few DFs been taken with the big C)
I know the Dr's in U.K think there God, My CZ  Dr's, we were on 1st names and they always emailed you themselves within hours of any enquiry, The Directer came special to clinic to meet me the day of ET, she came to me and made herself known and when they gave you good wishes they meant it, there handshakes were also very tight and genuine.
I ask nurse at JR what the fuss was all about me wanting an HCG, she said in a ner ner  way, we just don't do them if your PG your PG ner ner. I tried to explain if the HCG was low could indicate failing P.G or ectopic, but you know the old rivalry in clinics a broad thing
Is it not better to know that there may be a risk,  than get to scan all excited and have the bottom knocked out of your world,??.
XX
Karen


----------

